# Lights for a Walstad bowl?



## Manrock (27 Sep 2012)

Looking around on here I have been inspired to try a Walstad bowl set-up. However I'm skint and need some ultra cheap, cool looking lights for under a tenner and maybe even that can just clip onto the bowl. Has anyone got any ideas? Can I get a cheap deak lamp and swap the bulb to something that will help grow plants?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jack-rythm (27 Sep 2012)

basically there are many options.. firstly why have a light at all? I have a walstad in the kitchen with no artificial light. it survives on day light only and loves it.. I also have another walstad in my lounge but this one consists of an Argos desk lamp that cost about 8 quid and I took the bulb out and switched it for a 6400k 11w cool fluorescent bulb. how big is your bowl/tank? I have 3 30cm nano cubes that are also walstad with no heating filtration but lighting. I decided on the lighting due to the area it was in. also I wanted slightly faster growth than my other two. But as I have lighting with no filtration I must be careful  you got an photos? would love to see your stuff. I have been drawn into the walstad phase for a while now.


----------



## Manrock (28 Sep 2012)

I need light 'cos the room is quite dim. I like the sound of getting a 'normal' lamp and swapping the bulb. How much did the new bulb cost for you? Would one of these do the trick? It's a small fish bowl, maybe 4l at most.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Aquarium ... 2130936%26

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nano-Aquarium ... 2570ab571f

No photo's of this Walstad as it is still just in my head at the moment. I'm thinking of doing some dwarf hairgrass in the emergent style for a month or so and then adding a small piece of wood to add some height. On the wood I'd add some java fern or anubis. 

I'll try to post some pics of my 6gal nano soon. It looks 'ok' but I do have some hair algae and was hoping the shrimps and ramshorns would clear that up for me - but they haven't! I'm hoping to add some WCM tomorrow and hoping that they don't eat shrimp.

Cheers


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Sep 2012)

Hi  again! no those lights are not the lights i mean. My bulb was about 5 quid off ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAYLIGHT-6400 ... 864&_uhb=1

the LED lights you have chosen would work but I feel that clipping them onto the bowl may ruin the sleek design. this of course is your preference. I think those LED lights would be to clunky and maybe even break your bowl? 

Here is a photo of my bowl that is on my desk next to my computer:










The bulb I listed above is the same bulb I stuck in my desk lamp  (excuse the water! it had JUST been put in so its still very oxygenated and bubbly!

Jack


----------



## Manrock (29 Sep 2012)

That looks great Jack. I think I will go with your idea and buy a cheap desk lamp and stick your bulb in it. What about the dwarf hair grass idea (to grow emerged first), do you think it would work for this type of plant?


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Sep 2012)

Yea I can't see an issue, it may be a sucker to algae but u wanna do a 50 percent water change every other cat for a couple weeks to let the bowl cycle and fight of demons! After a couple weeks you can reduce the water changes to 30 percent 2ce a week for two weeks then down to once a week at 30 percent. The longer you have it the long u leave the changes. I have a bowl I change once a month and I'm aiming to reduce that by even more. You could always dose it for the first 2 weeks of progress if you have ei Fertz? Just don't leave it in there for too long. Hair grass will grow fine as it's a low tech plant and grows anywhere but it also stays fresh and clean from flowing water. It's definitely worth a punt. You boy any photos of your equipment? Would like to see your stuff!


----------



## Manrock (30 Sep 2012)

I'll try to get some pics today of the class nano. I did just bung the plants in however and have some Canadian pond weed floating about to suck up all the nutrients and try to stop the algae. Once everything is established I'll do a re-scape with the class (get them to design it). 10 WCM went in yesterday so be good to see if any have jumped during the night!


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Sep 2012)

sweet looking forward to some pics


----------

